# Useful "Buddy / Big Buddy heater" accessory



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Found this online and bought one. Figured I'd pass it along.

Quality is good. Its used to heat up a mug of whatever, warm up a lunch or somesuch. I dont know yet how hot it will get, if it gets hot enough to cook up a fish (description says it will) etc etc. But, it fits nicely on the top of the old style Buddy (ones with a fan). Apparently, new newer buddy's without the fan are slightly different but the description says it fits on the bottom of those /shrug

I like this vs removing the grate and trying to use that to hold up a pot or whatever (and you dont need to worry as much about something spilling onto the ceramic element.









Mr Heater Buddy BIG BUDDY Propane Heater WARM Z IT UP COOKING WARMING TRAY PAN | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mr Heater Buddy BIG BUDDY Propane Heater WARM Z IT UP COOKING WARMING TRAY PAN at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





-DallanC


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

taking the grate off your buddy heater and flipping it upside down and sticking it back in the holes so it hangs horizontally like grill works well too


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cootshootjones said:


> taking the grate off your buddy heater and flipping it upside down and sticking it back in the holes so it hangs horizontally like grill works well too


Yea but like I said, it doesnt hold much weight without bending it, and you have a higher chance of spilling something onto the ceramic and ruining it.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I use a "sunglow" style heater that I found a few years ago for cheap. ($25) it gives you the option of either having the element facing you, or, flipping it vertical to cook over. The burner safety grate flips easily. Works awesome with a loaf pan full of taters and lil smokies. 

Never tried cooking a fish....I guess you have to catch one first to cook. 😢


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess I don't get it. If you got room for a Mr. Heater then you surely have room for a "proper" cooking stove. Be it a jetboil type(backpack) or, even FAR better, a butane type. These butane type are REAL stoves and I would recommend them over nearly any other type of "portable" stove.








Amazon.com: Gas ONE GS-1000G 7,650 BTU Portable Butane Gas Stove: Home & Kitchen


Amazon.com: Gas ONE GS-1000G 7,650 BTU Portable Butane Gas Stove: Home & Kitchen



smile.amazon.com


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I use a "sunglow" style heater that I found a few years ago for cheap. ($25) it gives you the option of either having the element facing you, or, flipping it vertical to cook over. The burner safety grate flips easily. Works awesome with a loaf pan full of taters and lil smokies.


I have a sunglow, its not indoor safe and gave me one helluva headache in the tent, even with the window vents open.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I have a sunglow, its not indoor safe and gave me one helluva headache in the tent, even with the window vents open.
> 
> -DallanC


 That explains why I'mmmmmm........


----------

